# I Did It



## digigal (Jan 16, 2019)

I bit the bullit and ordered the R and the adapter with the control ring. I'm leaving for Tanzania in 2 weeks and will be taking it as a companion to the 7DMII.My husband just checked the shutter count on my 7DMII and it's about 350 K so it's living on borrowed time! Hope it makes it until Canon decides what's going to take its place until they can get their mirrorless line able to cope with that type of shooting. 
Catherine


----------



## applecider (Jan 16, 2019)

Good for you, but what lens are you bringing?

Does anyone rent equipment in these African counties? I’ve always wondered.


----------



## digigal (Jan 16, 2019)

I'll take my 100-400 II, 70-200 f/4 III, 24-105 II, and 1.4 TC III. And I'll take my M3 that I had converted into an IR. 
I don't know of any place that rents equipment but I have heard of some cruises on the Chobe river that provides long lenses for use and bodies as well but I think it is Nikon equipment. I think it caters mainly to German tourists and Nikon is more popular there, i've heard. I do know that the camp, Mara Plains in the Masai Mara of the Serengeti, has about 5-6 7D's and 100-400 's that their guests can check out on a daily basis.


----------



## hmatthes (Jan 16, 2019)

digigal said:


> I'll take my 100-400 II, 70-200 f/4 III, 24-105 II, and 1.4 TC III.


I shoot my R in APSc format often with long glass. Even with 1.6x there are far more than enough pixels in RAW files!


----------



## Viggo (Jan 16, 2019)

hmatthes said:


> I shoot my R in APSc format often with long glass. Even with 1.6x there are far more than enough pixels in RAW files!


That’s essentially just a crop though. Don’t think I would pay for 30mp full frame and use it as a 12mp aps-c camera.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 16, 2019)

digigal said:


> I'll take my 100-400 II, 70-200 f/4 III, 24-105 II, and 1.4 TC III. And I'll take my M3 that I had converted into an IR.
> I don't know of any place that rents equipment but I have heard of some cruises on the Chobe river that provides long lenses for use and bodies as well but I think it is Nikon equipment. I think it caters mainly to German tourists and Nikon is more popular there, i've heard. I do know that the camp, Mara Plains in the Masai Mara of the Serengeti, has about 5-6 7D's and 100-400 's that their guests can check out on a daily basis.



What about something wider than 24mm?
Could be very useful in the African landscapes (16-35 F 4 ?)


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 16, 2019)

Enjoy the new camera and Tanzania.
It's a beautiful country. Ngorogoro is an amazing place.
Always hard to know what gear to bring. Whatever you leave at hope you can end of up regretting.
I was in Kenya a few months ago. Its the same as Tanzania - often you are very close to the animals.
Hopefully you will get to capture all the ones you want to capture.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 16, 2019)

hmatthes said:


> I shoot my R in APSc format often with long glass. Even with 1.6x there are far more than enough pixels in RAW files!


I'd prefer to crop them later in post processing, that way, its possible to position the image to look its best. With only 12 mp left, further cropping is not going to be desirable.


----------

